# Help with Espresso making with Gaggia Classic



## Iain (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi, newbie to this forum!

Have recently purchased a classic with bottomless portafilter and mc2 grinder. Have been using them for around a week along with the tamper that comes with the machine. Compared to my old delonghi and dualit grinder there was a massive improvement in espresso quality! However, have been struggling with consistency in quality. Have carefully adjusted grinder from setting it came with to a finer grind. I noticed that from switching the pump on the espresso takes a long time to dispense (less than 1 oz in 30 secs). I can see the blackness of the coffee forming in the portafilter but it drips slowly for ages before dispensing in a very slow, thin flow.

I then adjusted the grind to more coarse but had same problem along with very bitter espresso and coffee grinds in the cup. Also the espresso is extremely thick. I have been using the beans that come with the mc2 from happy donkey. I heat the machine up for around 20-30 mins and run water through just before filling the portafilter with coffee and then pulling the espresso

I would also like to make large, strong Americanos (say the medium or large sizes you get in Costa). What is the best way to do this? Make multiple shots after eachother? I can see that a problem with this would be making a shot, cleaning portafilter and repeating for 2-3 shots.

Any help greatly appreciated as I am very keen to learn! I realise that my tamping technique will need to be improved and I will probably need to buy a better tamper.

Thanks

Iain


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Iain,

I've had a gaggia classic since June so understand where you are at. It will get better but it will take practice and patience.

How much coffee are you dosing into the portafter? I try and extract 1.6 times the weight of coffee. For example, I go for an 18g dose and aim to get 28g out in about 27 seconds. Remember, this is just guidance, the best advice is to find what you like in terms of flavour. If your getting too much output, tighten the grind, if your not getting enough, coursen the grind. It sounds like you need to coursen your grind off.

Your right about your tamper, it's time to upgrade. I have a made by knock heft tamper. It's good quality, reasonably priced and made in the uk. How hard or light you tamp is important but it's best to establish a consistent tamping pressure. I do this by putting my thumb and fingers around the edge of the tamper base, rather than gripping the handle and feeling for how far I compress the coffee. Consistency of your tamp is important as the tamping pressure will affect how quickly the coffee will flow and you want to try and remove as many variables as possible.

It's also time to start investing in good freshly roasted coffee. There will be loads of advice over good roasters to try. I've found it helpful to buy a kilo at a time, that way I can dial the grinder in and not have to worry about changing the grinder settings.

Last bit of advice, don't be too concerned over marching your drinks with the high street chains. With the right beans and a bit of practice you will easily out perform any high street chain. Less is more when it comes to making good coffee, in my opinion. I use 6oz cups for my flat whites, it might initially seem really small, but the rewards are there to be had with flavour.

Hope this helps rather than confuses!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok firstly, you need to get some nice fresh roasted beans from any one the great roasters here in the uk.

Next an Americans is one double shot of coffee with hot water added to it so you don't need to do multiple shots.

Get yourself a decent tamper, a set of scales and then start with the basics, there are loads of threads on here that you can read through to give you the basics, good luck....


----------



## Iain (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I think the first place to start will be a new tamper. I usually buy my beans from Pumphreys - a local roaster but had ran out hence why I was using the free beans from happy donkey. Will buy some more freshly roasted.

Sounds as if it will be down to some more trial and error but will hopefully get there in the end! Haven't been weighing precisely just estimating from site - will also start weighing a bit more carefully!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Keeping things as close as possible to the same every time helps with diagnosis. Then vary one thing to learn what changes the taste. In this case you want to weigh the same amount of (fresh) beans, tamp with the same pressure (with a good tamper), time your shot, and weigh the output. The variable should be the grind setting.

For this scenario you will need a proper tamper, scales and a timer (using your phone can save you a few readies here).

Without wanting to complicate things too much at this stage you should also look up how to temp surf on the Classic so your water temp also stays somewhat the same from shot to shot.

Also, if you like larger coffees you might want to consider a French Press? I far prefer this to making an Americano on an espresso machine, but that's just me...


----------



## Pete N (Dec 10, 2013)

Great thread and a very useful read to someone looking to buy a classic


----------

